# Get the facts on the Rogers iPhone



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

Brand new website that clearly compares Rogers rate plans to those in the United States and the United Kingdom:

Get the facts on the Rogers iPhone - HOME

The website went live less than an hour ago, so the domain name won't work for 24-48 hours, but here it is:

http://www.getthefactsonrogersiphone.com/

If you like what you see on this site, please spread the link far and wide.

Want to force Rogers to change rate plans for iPhone? We need to ensure the launch on July 11 is a complete flop!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ct77 said:


> Want to force Rogers to change rate plans for iPhone? We need to ensure the launch on July 11 is a complete flop!


It is completely beyond the power of a small number of geeks to ensure that July 11th is "a complete flop" for Rogers.

Given that (although WE think the plans suck) the plans are in most cases a better deal than Canadians have been getting THUS FAR, July 11th is going to be a huge day for Rogers.

Sure, it might be 15,000 people LESS huge than it would have been, and that's significant, but I would wager it's substantially less than 10% of the number of people who buy one within the first week, heck maybe the first 48 hours.

If your goal is to make July 11th a flop, you have already failed. Your efforts are better directed elsewhere, such as the Get Connected Fairly Act and complaints to the CRTC.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

> Rogers told us something big was coming on July 11.
> Something bigger is coming every month for the next three years.


HEY! They used my quote!


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

uPhone said:


> HEY! They used my quote!


I did, yes! If you'd like, private message me with your name and I will attribute it to you on the website.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

chas_m said:


> It is completely beyond the power of a small number of geeks to ensure that July 11th is "a complete flop" for Rogers.
> 
> Given that (although WE think the plans suck) the plans are in most cases a better deal than Canadians have been getting THUS FAR, July 11th is going to be a huge day for Rogers.
> 
> ...


While I won't deny there will be many suckers rushing out on the 11th, I have to disagree completely with you on how much business Rogers has lost. Believe me, it's BIG!!!

I don't think I'm off the wall at all in suggesting Rogers will get a 10th of the sales they could have had. News has spread right across the land. Folks don't like getting Robbed and they're keeping their money in their pockets. I'm just one person and I know of about a dozen potential buyers who are now saying NO WAY. These people aren't geeks. Ordinary folks that cross many age groups.


----------



## boxcarracer (Jun 30, 2008)

adagio said:


> While I won't deny there will be many suckers rushing out on the 11th, I have to disagree completely with you on how much business Rogers has lost. Believe me, it's BIG!!!
> 
> I don't think I'm off the wall at all in suggesting Rogers will get a 10th of the sales they could have had. News has spread right across the land. Folks don't like getting Robbed and they're keeping their money in their pockets. I'm just one person and I know of about a dozen potential buyers who are now saying NO WAY. These people aren't geeks. Ordinary folks that cross many age groups.


why is someone a sucker if the plans work out for them. a guy who is at work all day and gets off at 5pm, will with the fido deal have unlimited calls when he gets off and for a reasonable price per month use a reasonable amount of data on his way home from work and then continue to use it on his home wifi connection at no cost.

i think everyone will realize they were overreacting about the whole 'unlimited data' thing when they realize that their not actually using that much data anyways. Putting aside the $60 intro plan...the $75 is decent and will probably be the most popular plan.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

boxcarracer said:


> i think everyone will realize they were overreacting about the whole 'unlimited data' thing when they realize that their not actually using that much data anyways. Putting aside the $60 intro plan...the $75 is decent and will probably be the most popular plan.


It's not the cost so much as the poor value for money.

If you visit the site mentioned at the top of this thread, you'll see that for roughly the same amount in plan cost per month, Canadians are getting a far fewer voice minutes and far lower data caps, when compared to the US and the UK. This is true for both the $60 base plan, and the high-end $100 plan as well.


----------



## boxcarracer (Jun 30, 2008)

i realize all of that, but realize we live in Canada. There are far more important things we pay more for, rather than an iphone. 
Nobody is denying its unfair compared to everyone else...but we're not everyone else


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm curious to know why the iPhone is setting people off with respect to regular features, as listed on the site linked in the OP. Every other regular monthly cell phone plan in Canada requires (these days) that you pay for caller ID, and nights start at 9 on many plans.

The voice and data options are horrible enough on their own. But for those features that cost the same across plans and across providers, it seems odd to throw those complaints in. Wouldn't it be better to focus on the unique and grossly expensive iPhone problems?

True, you don't have to take the $60+ voice/data plans, and if you do you can downgrade right away for a one-time fee. But these are the aspects that are most out of line here.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

ct77 said:


> It's not the cost so much as the poor value for money.
> 
> If you visit the site mentioned at the top of this thread, you'll see that for roughly the same amount in plan cost per month, Canadians are getting a far fewer voice minutes and far lower data caps, when compared to the US and the UK. This is true for both the $60 base plan, and the high-end $100 plan as well.


Great link/great post mate!

And despite some CHAS tizing me... saying that it is illogical to compare iPhone usage to a desktop , I'd would suggest that iPhone 2 goodies will lead to new apps and much more data usage in the future.

As of now, past 24 hours my IMac is up to 726MB in/45MB out .. for some 771Mb total.
That is 23000 plus for a month.

Discard 90%! Use iPhone only one tenth.

One still uses 2300MB a month!


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I'm curious to know why the iPhone is setting people off with respect to regular features, as listed on the site linked in the OP. Every other regular monthly cell phone plan in Canada requires (these days) that you pay for caller ID, and nights start at 9 on many plans.
> 
> The voice and data options are horrible enough on their own. But for those features that cost the same across plans and across providers, it seems odd to throw those complaints in. Wouldn't it be better to focus on the unique and grossly expensive iPhone problems?
> 
> True, you don't have to take the $60+ voice/data plans, and if you do you can downgrade right away for a one-time fee. But these are the aspects that are most out of line here.



Because we've been getting ripped off with respect to those regular features for years. There is no way that it costs Rogers $7/month to provide the phone number and name of the person that is calling you. It is a price gouge plain and simple and it should be free for everyone by now. In every other country you don't have to pay $7 for something as simple as caller ID.

The reason these points are being raised now is because it is a good time to speak up about being ripped off so blatantly with all the attention surrounding the iPhone.

As for the 9 PM evenings they should call it unlimited darkness or something if they want to pull that. But please don't advertise it as unlimited evenings when an evening in Rogers bizarro world starts at 9 PM. Ask any sane person when the evening begins and they will probably tell you 5 or 6 PM.

I would probably be satisfied with the current plans as they stand with respect to minutes and data if only Rogers would offer caller ID and 6 PM evenings free. It's the fact that the plans are pretty weak to being with and on top of that we still need to pay extra for 'features' like caller ID and 6 PM evenings if we want to truly enjoy the phone.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*The 'real' However is really saying .....*



HowEver said:


> I'm curious to know why the iPhone is setting people off with respect to regular features, as listed on the site linked in the OP. Every other regular monthly cell phone plan in Canada requires (these days) that you pay for caller ID, and nights start at 9 on many plans.
> 
> The voice and data options are horrible enough on their own. But for those features that cost the same across plans and across providers, it seems odd to throw those complaints in. Wouldn't it be better to focus on the unique and grossly expensive iPhone problems?
> 
> True, you don't have to take the $60+ voice/data plans, and if you do you can downgrade right away for a one-time fee. But these are the aspects that are most out of line here.


"IT IS THE DATA STUPID" !

Apologies to Bill C

That's it I'm going sailing ... too much time on this topic today!

.Mac Web Gallery


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Any sane person would define evenings as 6PM to 9PM. After 9PM, it should be called nighttime calling.

Dictionary.com defines evening as: the latter part of the day and early part of the night; the period from sunset to bedtime.

Anyone interested in starting up a lawsuit for false advertising? I have never heard of a plan that starts at 9PM.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

imobile said:


> Great link/great post mate!
> 
> And despite some CHAS tizing me... saying that it is illogical to compare iPhone usage to a desktop , I'd would suggest that iPhone 2 goodies will lead to new apps and much more data usage in the future.
> 
> ...


yeah but it'll be somewhere around 50% of that with the absence of cut'n'paste
weh. 

that was a joke.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If Rogers doesn't reduce its special iPhone voice/data plans, my plan is to use my current voice plan (which is low-cost but qualifies me for an iPhone) and a data plan like the $30 or $50/flex one, not the iPhone voice/data plans.

Rogers is *not* requiring people to sign up for the iPhone voice/data plans. I won't be adding Visual Voicemail for $8 as enhanced voicemail is included in my plan.

It would be amazing if Rogers offered unlimited data plans, but if every other aspect is twice as bad or costs twice as much as a US plan/feature, why would they?

The real HowEver...




imobile said:


> *The 'real' However is really saying .....*
> 
> "IT IS THE DATA STUPID" !
> 
> ...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> If Rogers doesn't reduce its special iPhone voice/data plans, my plan is to use my current voice plan (which is low-cost but qualifies me for an iPhone) and a data plan like the $30 or $50/flex one, not the iPhone voice/data plans.


I would love to obtain some kind of data plan (just as we all want), but seriously, if everyone finds a compromise, then there is no incentive for Rogers to change.

For me, I have survived off the grid for those few hours in the day where I do not have an internet connection. Unless I absolutely need it, I'm passing until things change.

Maybe it never will... and I will be left in the stone age. But with free wireless increasing in many places, and competition emerging, it is just a matter of time.

Rogers can go stick the bits and bytes they will save from me up their ass. Same with their visual voicemail.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> If Rogers doesn't reduce its special iPhone voice/data plans, my plan is to use my current voice plan (which is low-cost but qualifies me for an iPhone) and a data plan like the $30 or $50/flex one, not the iPhone voice/data plans.
> 
> Rogers is *not* requiring people to sign up for the iPhone voice/data plans. I won't be adding Visual Voicemail for $8 as enhanced voicemail is included in my plan.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't send lots of TXTs to the U.S. as those will be a cool quarter from now on.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> Hope you don't send lots of TXTs to the U.S. as those will be a cool quarter from now on.


Cellphones: Why Are Text Messages Marked Up 7314%?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Cellphones: Why Are Text Messages Marked Up 7314%?


Why does a dog suck it's own balls?

because it can H.E., because it can.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

jawknee said:


> Why does a dog suck it's own balls?
> 
> because it can H.E., because it can.


Your phrasing is disgusting but I get the point lol XX)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

imobile said:


> "IT IS THE DATA STUPID" !
> 
> Apologies to Bill C
> 
> ...


NIce gallery, Pablo.


----------



## canamrotax (Jan 13, 2008)

I checked out my Telus plan on my blackberry, and found out I pay $3/MB over my 1GB/month limit. So Telus charges 6 times as much as Rogers does for data overage. and I pay 0.15$ per SMS, iphones get bundles of SMS included. The deals are outrageous compared to other countries, but I may have to switch just to get a better deal than I'm getting now. hmph, 7 years with the same carrier, and they keep hosing us more and more. We really need more competition.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Wrong. What we need is for people to have enough balls to just say no and negotiate for better prices. If we buy anyway, what incentive is there to change?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I think we should all just give up our cell phones. Then they might lower prices. Comparing Canada to the US and the UK is good on the surface but the markets are totally different. I think after one month when the people who get their bills and post they haven't gone over their mb limit, everyone will jump on board.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> NIce gallery, Pablo.


 Thank you.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> I think we should all just give up our cell phones. Then they might lower prices. Comparing Canada to the US and the UK is good on the surface but the markets are totally different. I think after one month when the people who get their bills and post they haven't gone over their mb limit, everyone will jump on board.


Uh?
Please explain how the markets are TOTALLY 'different'.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Methinks that Rogers is not all that keen on selling the iPhone in the first place, which is why it is so reluctant to promote it in such a way that everyone will want to buy it. The iPhone threatens Rogers' business relationship with RIM, pure and simple, makers of the BlackBerry. If you really want to get to the heart of the matter, try putting a little pressure on RIM, perhaps by telling Rogers that you'd prefer to get an Instinct from Bell. Money talks and BS walks.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

imobile said:


> Uh?
> Please explain how the markets are TOTALLY 'different'.


Easy. 10 times the population and more competition. The real issue is with Canadian law. The same can be said for the airline industry. If foreign airlines were allowed to fly domestic routes in Canada we wouldnt pay 800 bucks to fly from Vancouver to Toronto.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Um - might want to check some of the facts on your web site, ct77. Rogers is NOT the only country in the world with data caps. Ireland (also O2, oddly enough) and Norway have 'em. Ireland's plan is better than Rogers (their cap is 1GB of data, 175 anytime minutes, and 100 texts for 45 euros/mo, which is probably similar to the $60 CDN plan once you add all the taxes and fees tacked on in Canada) but Norway's is nasty... Macworld | iPhone Central | Netcom details iPhone 3G plans in Norway

Also, just checked the size of the Star home page today and it was some 480KB. Yes - 3X the size Robbers is using as their "norm" - but certainly not 10X. Amazon.com is 378KB. Used Web Page Analyzer - free website optimization tool website speed test check website performance report from web site optimization to calculate the sizes. Some web pages are much less than this of course, but Rogers is definitely NOT using an up to date figure for "average" page size. According to a couple of recent studies, the average web page is now 312KB. At that rate, you'd be able to view slightly more than 1000 pages per month. Also, you might find the (admittedly informal) surveys on data usage among current iPhone users interesting - many don't use more than 400MB a month. Will iPhone users please post their approximate data usage per month? - Mac Forums

However, there is little doubt that a faster 3G network will only encourage data use, and the idea of having to monitor one's data usage is hardly attractive.

I'm generally annoyed at the cost of cell phone services in Canada compared to the US. In MA, we had Verizon - it cost us about $70 a month for two phones, caller ID, voice mail, with _no roaming or long distance charges within the US_, 700 anytime minutes shared between us, and unlimited nights and weekends. Here in Toronto, I pay Robbers $85 (which includes a lot of taxes and fees) for 300 pooled anytime minutes, free nights and weekends, caller ID and voice mail. The only person I can call long distance for "free" here is my son - on his cell phone. Not that Verizon or any of the US carriers is perfect - in many areas (including where we lived in MA) AT&T coverage is terrible. Verizon is generally the best carrier in the US northeast, but it's CDMA which isn't much good if you go to Europe and want to use your US cell phone.

I think cell carriers in general are somewhere down there with lawyers on the most-hated scale.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> Easy. 10 times the population and more competition. The real issue is with Canadian law. The same can be said for the airline industry. If foreign airlines were allowed to fly domestic routes in Canada we wouldnt pay 800 bucks to fly from Vancouver to Toronto.


We have been brainwashed way too long. Remember, Canada is all concentrated near US border, along the TransCan Hwy, and in urban cities. In proportion, is same market and should be less to maintain. The US has WAY more market and infrastructure to service and run.



fjnmusic said:


> Wrong. What we need is for people to have enough balls to just say no and negotiate for better prices. If we buy anyway, what incentive is there to change?


Precisely. You are absolutely correct.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Paddy said:


> Rogers is NOT the only country in the world with data caps.


When did Rogers join the United Nations?! :lmao: just kidding.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

As much as I'd like to believe that all of these efforts to have Rogers listen to their clients will be effective, the fury of a very small market of users (at launch) will do little to peak the decision making veto of Rogers. For example, let's look at the grassroots movements that are being given a spotlight in the media.

Exhibit A: RuinedIphone.com | Screwing Canadian iPhone customers since 2008

This website is a web petition with little to zero credibility from anonymous people. Already it has multiple entries from the same person, some even copied identically. Also there is no way of knowing where these posts and 'signatures' are coming from.
Imagine yourself as a PR rep with ties to the business infrastructure of Rogers Communications Inc. How would you look at something like this? Gripes from angry nerds? Legitimate numbers of lost clients? Bogus numbers with no discernible effect? Irrefutable evidence that people are displeased with the offerings? _Maybe_.
That's a big maybe. Although it has made a slight impact as it's being covered in the media now in several countries, which their PR department is already spinning. Also as can be seen from the CSR department, who could not care less since their income probably barely covers living costs. For your own benefit give them a call and try to ask them (politely) about the type of plans you can get for it. Do your best to encourage them to give you a better deal. Good luck. No really, I wish you luck. By now they are prompted to give you a canned response and I would bet money their internal memos about this phone in particular say something like "You may encounter irate clients that have read things on the internet... blah blah sell the phone anyway." Already they are trained to placate you and already they would rather work on getting rid of your call so they can help someone that really does have an issue with the company. iPhones are not on their minds because to them their problems don't exist, yet.
In fact, before writing this I just got off the phone with a Fido rep. Surprisingly enough she was at first ready to hang up on me, but when I was pleasant and easy to deal with she went the extra mile and made sure that there would not only be an iPhone waiting for me with my name on it on launch day, but she adjusted my current plan to ease the process so the clerk at the Fido store will only need to add the data plan and unlock the phone. Frankly, I've never had such a good experience with service rep before, especially about a product that doesn't exist yet.

Now take a look at the website posted in the beginning of this thread. There are figures, there are facts and there are comparisons. Do you really think Rogers hasn't done any research at all? Think about that and then have a cookie. Above all else on the front page, there is a tone set that will put off anyone from the company to read any further. That tone may also put off any potential iPhone buyer from reading any further. And aren't they the people you're trying to inform? Rogers has had an entire year to go over this launch. Included in that year is a significant amount of structuring. Granted they really suck in that department, it was finalized (much to our chagrin).
Tactics to sway a national company to change it's policy in less than a week before stores are stocked with the product are probably best left to say, people that are specialized in this type of negotiation. See what I'm getting at? The medium and message here is that "We (website creator; however no offense meant) want the product but we hate you (the supplier; Rogers) and will kick and scream about it!" . This is the also the tone that is witnessed by the very same people that this 'movement' is trying to sway away from the July 11th iPhone day.
Why not, say... I don't know... Consult a business analyst to see where these 'money grubbing' fees are going towards? If you can find logical, hard evidence that they are unjust and irrefutably inflated THEN my friends, you have something to work with. At that point and that point only, you have a basis for a class action lawsuit. Although affording such a process is probably not a good idea, considering the website is geared towards people that can't afford such plans (I kid, I kid).

Although I fully endorse the efforts to restructure the data plans and contract commitments, websites like these are portraying a display of 'angry nerds' that will no doubt buy the product anyway or just wait until they can afford to swallow their pride. Rogers is obviously aware of this.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hugerobots, can you preorder an iPhone? Is that what you did? Can you do this with Rogers?

In the very least, the website has left a very negative worldwide view on Rogers Communications. If, in the end, we have failed to get unlimited data and/or cheaper rates, fine. But the reputation of Rogers has certainly changed a bit. Which says a lot about that petition. It may not be very well structured but it caused some damage!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> Easy. 10 times the population and more competition. The real issue is with Canadian law. The same can be said for the airline industry. If foreign airlines were allowed to fly domestic routes in Canada we wouldnt pay 800 bucks to fly from Vancouver to Toronto.


So..... maybe it is just what we 'accept' eh?

now Optus , Australia is offering a TWO year contract and 3GB of data for $99.

Not a great deal compared to AT&T's unlimited, but a lot better than Rogers!

And by the way, Australia, like Canada has a huge land mass, few people.
Indeed one third less than Canada. ( 21 million vs 32)
But it is all 3G in Oz . ( they shut the CDMA network off last month)

Oh and you can fly Sydney -Perth ( similar distance Van-Toronto) for $439
on Virgin Blue ( modern 737's) ... even cheaper on the early bird/online bookings.
Once flew Brisbane to Hobart ...for $99 on a 6AM , non refundable flight!.. (brand new aircraft too!(
Virgin Blue Home


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

No you can't pre-order the iPhone. What I did was ask politely if there would be one available for me if I purchased it with my Fido Dollars on launch day. At first she said that she would have no idea, which is entirely true, so I asked what my chances are and she replied "Hold please... You'll have one with your name on it if you can get there when the store opens" . Though I don't believe that she has that power, I do believe she put in enough effort to weigh my odds with the projected number of stock per store. With any luck, it'll actually have my name on it with a sticky note. Realistically, I'll be in line with a bunch of fellow nerds.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

> When did Rogers join the United Nations?! just kidding.


Gad...never, I hope!! Writing too fast.... 

As for online petitions, as has been pointed out - they have zero credibility, though certainly the sort of press attention garnered as a result of the ruinediphone petition probably isn't what Rogers was hoping for. Email doesn't have a whole lot of credibility either, though more now than it used to, but it too suffers a bit from lack of ability to verify the sender's ID. If you really want to be heard, apparently snail mail tends to get more attention.

Yesterday I had to replace one of our cell phones ($100 for the ones they "give" away with new contracts - nothing cheaper and couldn't find a used one in the time frame I had to work with...sigh) and while waiting on the phone with the Rogers rep while the guy in the store did various things, I did try complaining a bit about the iPhone data issues. I had the distinct feeling she'd heard it all before - although she did try to suggest that I could just buy a $30 data plan, (yeah...how is that better??) mostly she didn't even try to respond!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I like it when I'm making account changes and they focus on my account. Fewer mixups that way.

If I was going to complain by phone, I'd call the appropriate office at Rogers so I knew the complaint would be registered properly. There isn't much point complaining to the account change person--and even less complaining to a store rep. since they don't work for Rogers.

So either that phone method, or a letter as was stated, those are the best ways to voice a complaint.




Paddy said:


> Gad...never, I hope!! Writing too fast....
> 
> As for online petitions, as has been pointed out - they have zero credibility, though certainly the sort of press attention garnered as a result of the ruinediphone petition probably isn't what Rogers was hoping for. Email doesn't have a whole lot of credibility either, though more now than it used to, but it too suffers a bit from lack of ability to verify the sender's ID. If you really want to be heard, apparently snail mail tends to get more attention.
> 
> Yesterday I had to replace one of our cell phones ($100 for the ones they "give" away with new contracts - nothing cheaper and couldn't find a used one in the time frame I had to work with...sigh) and while waiting on the phone with the Rogers rep while the guy in the store did various things, I did try complaining a bit about the iPhone data issues. I had the distinct feeling she'd heard it all before - although she did try to suggest that I could just buy a $30 data plan, (yeah...how is that better??) mostly she didn't even try to respond!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*In defence of e mails....*



Paddy said:


> Gad...never, I hope!! Writing too fast....
> 
> As for online petitions, as has been pointed out - they have zero credibility, though certainly the sort of press attention garnered as a result of the ruinediphone petition probably isn't what Rogers was hoping for. Email doesn't have a whole lot of credibility either, though more now than it used to, but it too suffers a bit from lack of ability to verify the sender's ID. If you really want to be heard, apparently snail mail tends to get more attention.
> 
> Yesterday I had to replace one of our cell phones ($100 for the ones they "give" away with new contracts - nothing cheaper and couldn't find a used one in the time frame I had to work with...sigh) and while waiting on the phone with the Rogers rep while the guy in the store did various things, I did try complaining a bit about the iPhone data issues. I had the distinct feeling she'd heard it all before - although she did try to suggest that I could just buy a $30 data plan, (yeah...how is that better??) mostly she didn't even try to respond!



Some good points Paddy, though in my experience e mail, especially if supported by a good photo can work wonders,
I've got a six pack of HopHead beer and two glasses delivered to the door for a cracked/flat beer bottle, $8 in Olympic yoghurt coupons for mould in my fav brekkie goodies, a new camera bag ( free) from Roots because the straps were falling off their back pack ...... just three examples of it working,
By the way, how does a snail mail 'prove' identity?
Fingerprints on the letter?

And e mail gives me a ' timed copy'!!

Cheers

Speak up, one email equals 99 silent ones ...


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *


*Wait.

Be patient.*

If there are no line-ups, hoarding, hoopla and people screaming demands to purchase an iphone -- Rogers will have their tail between their legs.

Just wait a couple of weeks.

The media will pick up on the less than steller demands, as well as business analysists & critics.

*Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I just imagine all the people under 20 going into those stores wanting an iPhone and turning around saying...**** I can´t afford 90 bucks a month for that...I guess it is an iPod Touch for me. How many Moms and Dads will take whining 15 year olds out because their parents would get them an iPhone because of the rates. I know so many parents with 15 year old kids who thought the iPhone was a blessing (getting a kid a cellphone and an ipod in one hit), both things 15 year olds see as a necessity of life, until they saw the bloody monthly packages! It now looks a lot better for most people to get an iPod and a normal cell phone in many respects. That site may only have 30,000 clicks now but wait until game day and people are walking out of Rogers stores empty handed.

Only people who have a lot of disposable income or live off of credit and aren´t all that bright will get those plans. I know I am generalizing but 90 bucks to start is nuts.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

I realize that the price range for the data plan is out of reach for some people that are new to Rogers or Fido, but some of us are not. For some of us, it's quite reasonable with the plan we have already. In fact yelling at everyone not to buy one is actually starting to seem like there will be some kind of backlash towards anyone that does. I'll be there next Friday to get one, and actually quite exciting to do it.

Rather than acting like a child and trolling threads to yell at people that are debating on whether to do it or not, why not weigh the options of doing it against waiting (albeit fruitless as it may be at the moment).

Have you ever wondered why people that go to rallies to '**** **** up and be heard while doing it' never get taken seriously and are looked at as generally a nuissence to something called _due process_? Well if you're new to protesting what you feel strongly about (ie. a product and/or service) something, maybe you should take a step back and take a look at HOW you're going to inevitably accomplish that?

It's all fun to march along with the herd for a just cause, but don't forget to actually realize what you're doing and how you should do it effectively.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

immobile, I agree that email is quite effective for some things (like those you cited - absolutely!) but email can be spoofed, it's free to send, people can have multiple accounts etc. One copy after another of the exact same email, which is what often happens loses its impact rather quickly and becomes little more than spam. It can easily be tossed in the trash by minions and often is, apparently. It's really easy to ignore email. Snail mail, on the other hand, costs money to send, so people are perhaps a little less likely to fire off 100 letters under different names, a little more likely to send a personal letter and the sheer physical presence is a little more difficult to ignore once it arrives at its destination. Emptying a mail bag into the trash isn't going to look too good.  All of this probably has a little more bearing on the political scene, but I think might apply in this situation as well.

As for making account changes - yes, I agree about not distracting the rep; in this case we were simply waiting for the guy in the store to finish doing something, so rather than talk about the weather, I figured I'd ask about the iPhone and find out what the party line/excuses offered were on the data plan costs. I'm sure lots of people have inquired about upgrading to the iPhone and then had second thoughts because of the data plan costs.


----------

